# place de l'adverbe



## Sarah Gerber

*Note des modérateurs* : Plusieurs discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil. Le sujet de la place de l'adverbe en général est toutefois trop vaste pour être abordé dans une unique discussion. Ce fil est par conséquent fermé. Nous vous invitons toutefois à regarder les discussions existantes sur la place d'adverbes spécifiques. Voir aussi les discussions du forum français-anglais. Si vous vous demandez où placer un certain adverbe qui n'a pas encore été discuté, ouvrez un nouveau fil pour cela.


Bonjour,

_étant donné que les jeunes se trouvent souvent seulement avec un parent (dans une famille monoparantale), ils n'ont rien à faire lorsque leur mère travaille..._

C'est le context. Je voudrais savoir comment j'évalue la place de l'adverbe? Et quel adverbe. souvent avant de seulement ou vice versa?

Merci

Sarah


----------



## geostan

se trouvent souvent seuls avec un parent (dans une famille monoparentale)...


----------



## Sickduck

Ou encore: ...se trouvent souvent avec un seul parent ( dans une famille monopar*e*ntale)...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Si  tu veux garder les deux adverbes tu peux dire:

Etant donné que souvent les jeunes se trouvent avec seulement un parent 
ou
Etant donné que les jeunes se trouvent souvent avec un parent seulement.

Il existe plusieurs possibilités de placement des adverbes mais il n'est pas correct de les juxtaposer.


----------



## tie-break

Et sans les garder tous les deux:

Etant donné que les jeunes ne se trouvent souvent qu'avec un parent...


----------



## Grop

En effet, mais remarque bien que des solutions ont déjà été données avec "seul" qui est un adjectif .


----------



## tie-break

Oui bien sûr  
C'était seulement pour signaler la tournure (suj. + ne + verbe + que) qui peut également convenir.


----------



## itka

Je pense même que c'est la meilleure et de loin. La plus idiomatique en tous cas.
_Les jeunes *ne* se trouvent *qu'*avec un parent.

_La tournure "ne...que" est la construction française normale, même si on a pris de plus en plus souvent l'habitude d'employer "seulement" pour être plus facilement compris des non-francophones.

D'autre part, dans le contexte de la première phrase citée dans le fil, le verbe "se trouver" ne me paraît pas très heureux. Je dirais : "..étant donné que les jeunes ne vivent qu'avec un seul parent..."


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Bonjour,

J'ai juste une petite question.

Vis-a-vis le passé composé, les adverbes doivent-ils suivre le verbe conjugué?

Par exemple:

_Quand Jean est revenu d'Espagne, je n'ai pas facilement pu le reconnaître._

En ce cas, l'adverbe "facilement" suit directement le verbe conjugué.

Ai-je raison?

J’éspère que vous puissiez comprendre ma question


----------



## swamp

Tu ne peux pas l'utiliser de cette façon mais plutôt comme cela.
_Quand Jean est revenu d'Espagne, je n'ai pas pu __le reconnaître __facilement__.

_l'adverbe ce place après le verbe


----------



## Agnès E.

On peut généralement, en effet, mettre l'adverbe entre l'auxiliaire et le participe :

J'_ai_ enfin _rencontré_ cet acteur dont je suis fan !
Il n'_a_ quand même pas _mangé_ tout ça, si ?
Oh, le temps _a_ tellement _changé_ en une heure que nous ne pouvons pas partir en promenade...

Mais dans votre exemple, l'adverbe porte sur _reconnaître_ et non sur le verbe conjugué : c'est pourquoi, je pense, on le met plutôt en fin de proposition, après le verbe qu'il concerne.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

OK, merci à tous pour cette clarification mais si je voulais dire quelque chose comme:
_
 Il n'a pas facilement (?) trouvé son billet d'avion_ 

Est-ce que je mets l'adverbe après _n'a pas_, entre _n'a_ et _pas_ ou après _trouv__é_?


----------



## itka

Cette question n'est pas si simple qu'elle peut paraître...

L'adverbe portant sur le verbe (et non sur l'ensemble de la phrase, ou sur un adjectif ou un autre adverbe), se place normalement aux temps composés, *entre* l'auxiliaire et le participe :

il a bien compris ce cours
il a vite fini
il a facilement réparé la panne

Avec une négation :
il n'a pas bien compris ce cours
il n'a pas vite fini
il n'a pas facilement réparé la panne


Mais pour des raisons diverses, on peut souvent le trouver placé *après* le participe :
*- pour insister sur l'adverbe, si celui-ci est "long" (au moins trois syllabes)  :*
_il a parlé clairement / il n'a pas parlé clairement_
mais aussi :_ il a clairement parlé / il n'a pas clairement parlé

_*- parce que l'adverbe n'admet qu'une place :*
_on a roulé doucement/ on n'a pas roulé doucement
*on a doucement roulé /*on n'a pas doucement roulé

il a parlé fort / il n'a pas parlé fort
*il a fort parlé / il n'a pas fort parlé

il a bien parlé / il n'a pas bien parlé
*il a parlé bien / *il n'a pas parlé bien

_*-parce que la place de l'adverbe change son sens :*
_il a parlé vite (rapidement) / __il n'a pas parlé vite (rapidement)_
_- il a vite parlé (tout de suite)  /  il n'a pas vite parlé __(tout de suite) _

Juste comme ça, pour embrouiller encore un peu plus : 
_il a fort bien parlé (un beau discours)
il a parlé bien fort (avec un haut-parleur) 

_Ces exemples que je fabrique au fil de l'eau ne sont ni très explicatifs ni exhaustifs (il y a sans doute d'autres possibilités) !
Peut-être quelqu'un peut-il proposer une règle ... ?  Moi, je trouve des contre-exemples à tout !
*Ah oui, ta question !* 
_il a facilement trouvé son billet d'avion / il n'a pas trouvé facilement son billet d'avion
il l'a  facilement trouvé / il ne l'a pas facilement trouvé
_*mais aussi (insistance)*_
il a trouvé son billet d'avion facilement / il n'a pas trouvé son billet d'avion facilement
__il l'a trouvé facilement / il ne l'a pas trouvé facilement_


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Merci itka, ça m'a beaucoup aidé!


----------



## raphaelenka

Bonjour,

D'habitude l'adverbe est placé, lorsqu'on utilise un temps composé, entre l'auxilaire et le participe passé:

- J'ai souvent joué au tennis
- Elle a bien parlé
- etc 

Toutefois, vous me direz si je me trompe, on dit:

- Elle a parlé lentement
- Il a couru rapidement
- ...

Quelqu'un sait-il s'il existe une règle?


----------



## Anne345

Voir le paragraphe _Place de l'adverbe_ dans _Syntaxe de l'adverbe_ sur Wikipédia
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syntaxe_de_l'adverbe#Place_de_l.27adverbe


----------



## Areyou Crazy

oui si je peux me permetre de t'embeter à mon avis c'est phonetique, donc c'est l'usage encore. ils ont 3 sylabs les examples que tu nous a données  
mais en cas où il y a 2 sylabs on dit l'adverb avant


----------



## itka

_Je t'ai longuement expliqué que la place de l'adverbe n'était pas fixe, mais tu n'as vraisemblablement pas compris..._

Tu vois que les adverbes de trois syllabes et plus peuvent aussi se placer entre auxiliaire et participe passé.


----------



## amelie25

Bonjour, 
j'ai des doutes sur la place des adverbes modifiant un verbe à un temps composés. Je croyais que se plaçaient entre l'auxiliaire et le participe passé les adverbes de manière et de quantité mais: "il a déjà mangé" (adverbe de temps). Quelle est donc la règle ? Y en a-t-il une?
Merci par avance.


----------



## janpol

une règle ? peut-être mais, je crois, surtout des usages...
il a déjà mangé" mais "il s'est tard endormi" ne marche pas contrairement à "il s'est beaucoup investi dans cette affaire", il ne doit donc pas y avoir de règle concernant  les verbes pronominaux...
il a rapidement mangé" "il a mangé rapidement" = les deux se disent...


----------



## jann

La "règle" est plutôt une observation sur la position habituelle des adverbes :

En général, les adverbes de temps et d'espace (_hier, tard, tôt, là-bas_, etc) se mettent soit après le verbe, soit au début ou à la fin de la phrase.

Au temps composés, les adverbes longs (de plusieurs syllabes) vont souvent suivre le participe passe alors que les adverbes courts (_bien, beaucoup, _etc) ainsi que certains adverbes courants (y compris des adverbes longs et adverbes de temps ou d'espace : _peut-être, probablement, tout de suite, déjà,_ etc.) vont souvent se positionner entre l'auxiliaire et le participe passé.

Regardez également la discussion plus haut dans le fil...


----------

